
Microsoft is updating the Windows Console colors for the first time in 20 years - iKenshu
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/2/16085806/microsoft-windows-console-color-scheme-update
======
JdeBP
The original article that this is largely repeating is discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918567)
.

